# Any opinions/info on Garnet "Tripper"?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Possibly on my way out to pick one up right now. It's a 1976. Anyone use them for guitar? I know it's a PA head, but I had been on the lookout for a 20 watt head, and I THINK from the minimal info I found on these online these are about 20 watts. If I can good a good price, seems like it might suit my needs on a budget with a few mods.

Thanks


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I jammed with a guy who used a Tripper for guitar and it sounded pretty good. Can always tweak a few parts values in the pre-amp to optimize for guitar if needed.


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Are the Trippers similar to Herzogs, circuitwise? If so, how could I Herzog my Tripper...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Haven't used the Tripper, but having owned BTO and Rebel PA heads, my guess is that the Tripper will work great for guitar in stock form and offer some really cool options with a few simply mods. Go plug in and crank it up. Like it? Buy it!

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I did get it awhile back. It's in getting a few tweaks done at my tech's. Basically, it sounds 'ok' stock. But it lacks a lot of defintion in the bass. Very 'fizzy'. He's doing a few tweaks to tighten up. Being pretty much an empty slate with great components though (being a vocal PA), it's super easy for him to work on. The possibilities are endless.

One shocking thing is how loud it is. I think it supposed to be about 15 watts, but it dwarfs any other amp I have in that wattage range in volume.


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. It sounds amazing as is, and there is a slave out provided on the front. Would I be able to run as if it were a Herzog, into another amp?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Bohdan said:


> Thanks guys. It sounds amazing as is, and there is a slave out provided on the front. Would I be able to run as if it were a Herzog, into another amp?


Mine has no slave output. It has 4 inputs, that I don't think can even be jumpered.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Mine has no slave output. It has 4 inputs, that I don't think can even be jumpered.


Couple of pics online show a "Phono" input and volumre as well. Depending on how it is wired it could work as a slave out.


----------

